
Overstock CEO Patrick Byrne resigns following 'deep state' comments - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/22/overstock-ceo-patrick-byrne-resigns-following-deep-state-comments.html
======
dr_dshiv
I am extremely confused:

> Starting in 2015 I (operating under the belief that I was helping legitimate
> law enforcement efforts) assisted in what are now known as the ‘Clinton
> Investigation’ and the ‘Russian Investigation’ (in fact, I am the notorious
> ‘missing Chapter 1’ of the Russian investigation),” he wrote, going on to
> say that this was “the third time in my life I helped the Men in Black.”

------
davidgerard
Big question that springs to my mind - what happens to tZero now, Byrne's
blockchain security trading platform?

I can't see Overstock staying with the bitcoin and blockchain stuff - it was
always Byrne's special interest.

------
bob_theslob646
I really do not want to view the link. What happened?

